# Just spotted Lifestraw products



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Pretty decent price from my experience.
Lifestraw Family of Products - Woot


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Now that's a good deal .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thought we decided Sawyer was best?
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3s1x672t8b_b


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sawyer is more bag friendly and I like the squeeze bag option to get potable water. Overall I feel it's a better offering in terms of utilization. In a pinch the Lifestraw will get you a drink. And I believe the filtering system is the same.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Thought we decided Sawyer was best?
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3s1x672t8b_b


Why not get both plus a Berkey;

1 is none, 2 is 1 and 3 is best.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Sawyer is more bag friendly and I like the squeeze bag option to get potable water. Overall I feel it's a better offering in terms of utilization. In a pinch the Lifestraw will get you a drink. And I believe the filtering system is the same.


The bag feature is nice. We have been using one of the Sawyers for the past few weeks to filter tap water using the gravity method and catching the water in a glass jar. Makes quite a bit of water pretty fast. Not sure on the inner construction on those things...but the Sawyer claims to be able to catch smaller critters than does the Lifestraw..measured in small fractions of microns.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> The bag feature is nice. We have been using one of the Sawyers for the past few weeks to filter tap water using the gravity method and catching the water in a glass jar. Makes quite a bit of water pretty fast. Not sure on the inner construction on those things...but the Sawyer claims to be able to catch smaller critters than does the Lifestraw..measured in small fractions of microns.


If that is the case I need to get more. I use the lifestraw when im hunting i just dip my wide mouth canteen into a feeshwater stream and then use the straw. Canada is blessed having the worlds largest supply of fresh water and nothing north of it to pollute it.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Thought we decided Sawyer was best?
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3s1x672t8b_b


 6 months research showed me this was the best...In-Line Crypto Filter for Backpacking Filters Giardia Cryptosporidium


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I have both the Lifestraw and the Sawyer filters. In addition I have Just Water filters, Katadyne Ceramic Filter , Pur faucet filter & even a Brita water pitcher! 

Most (not all) commercial filters use some type of Activated Charcoal as part of their mechanism...and that's good. But one of the most important aspects of filtration is how small the orifices are in your filter. To a point..."The Smaller The Better"!

Lifestraw advertises theirs as 2 microns. The Sawyer advertises 1 micron. That is a small difference...but you gotta go with Sawyer. It's
been too long ago for me to recall the filtration size of the others, but they being older tech I am gambling they are not as small.

Sawyer wins by a micron...That is until the next new high-performance filter comes on the market!

I looked at the "In-Line Crypto Filter" ad...didn't see anything about their filtering size. Until I do see it, I won't buy it.

Grim


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the link jro1. Now what makes this one superior to the others? I tried to read most of the fine print..but nothing really jumped out as to what made it the best. Hey Grim not sure on the activated charcoal in water filters but we got into steam distilling a few years back..of which the final step they called polishing went through a charcoal filter. A person did not want to drink the water prior to completing that stage. It tasted real funny. They are mighty proud of them little filters too. I would love to have a solar distiller one of these days.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> If that is the case I need to get more. I use the lifestraw when im hunting i just dip my wide mouth canteen into a feeshwater stream and then use the straw. Canada is blessed having the worlds largest supply of fresh water and nothing north of it to pollute it.


What about beaver dung?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> What about beaver dung?


Do you mean the worlds largest supply of beaver dung or that one should use beaver dung to filter water?

The beaver is protected here - both the mammal and the ideological one


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jro1 said:


> 6 months research showed me this was the best...In-Line Crypto Filter for Backpacking Filters Giardia Cryptosporidium


Sawyer mini beats that and lifestraw as it does 0.1 micron and 100,000 gallon lifespan. 6 log reduction for bacteria and protozoa

Their purifier costs more but does 0.02 micron and removes viruses


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Do you mean the worlds largest supply of beaver dung or that one should use beaver dung to filter water?
> 
> The beaver is protected here - both the mammal and the ideological one


Well a lot of the beavers are "well guarded" here too.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Well, there went an hour of my time and $30 on a new hammock.


----------

